# Bedeutet gleiche IP auch immer gleicher Hostname?



## RealScorp (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

ich habe mich mal mit folgender Frage beschäftigt:

IP Adressen werden ja bei den meisten Flatrates nach mind. 24 Std geändert, es kann also sein, eine IP adresse im Zeitraum von meinetwegen einer Woche 2 mal belegt wurde.
Haben diese beiden Computer dann auch den selben hostname?

Also kleines Beispiel:

Ich hole mir die IP von einem aus ICQ....

=> 84.135.201.12

ich löse nach dem hostname auf

p5487C90C.dip.t-dialin.net


wenn jetzt in vll 3 Tagen ein anderer die gleiche IP bekommt, hat er dann auch diesen Hostname?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. Oktober 2004)

So weit ich weiß ändert sich der Hostname mit der IP.


----------



## imweasel (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also soweit mein Kenntnisstand ist sind die DNS-Einträge der meisten Provider immer gleich. Denn die DTAG ändert sicherlich nicht dauernd ihr DNS-Einträge für alle Dialins.


----------



## RealScorp (2. Oktober 2004)

Habt ihr vielleicht ne Ahung wer mir das genau sagen könnte? Also forum usw?


----------



## imweasel (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du es zu 100% wissen willst/musst, dann solltest du bei deinem Provider nachfragen.


----------

